# Traction problems



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

My locomotives drive wheels have a rubber belt around them for traction. At first it got great traction, now they spin like crazy. Are these bands cleanable ? Can I take them off and turn them inside out?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes these traction bands harden and 
no longer prevent slippage. Check the maker of
your locos parts catalog to get replacements.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

FWIW, those little bands are called traction tires. If you can't find OEM parts, there are some options: tiny rubber bands intended for orthodontia work, or a product called "Bullfrog Snot" (which allows you to "paint" your own onto the loco, though not everyone is a fan of this stuff).


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Traction tires*

Mseav;

Before replacing the traction tires, look them over for signs of wear, or damage. If they look OK, and are still attached well to the wheels, try cleaning them with alcohol. Also clean the rails with a clean rag and alcohol. The traction tires may just have picked up some dirt and crud from the rails.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Mseav;
> 
> Before replacing the traction tires, look them over for signs of wear, or damage. If they look OK, and are still attached well to the wheels, try cleaning them with alcohol. Also clean the rails with a clean rag and alcohol. The traction tires may just have picked up some dirt and crud from the rails.
> 
> ...


Yes I cleaned the track and wheels with alcohol. The tires have small cracks and appear to have a smooth shine on them


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Mseav said:


> Yes I cleaned the track and wheels with alcohol. The tires have small cracks and appear to have a smooth shine on them


The cracks indicate that they are worn out and probably hardened. That will be the most likely cause of your issue. I bought some on EBay for a few bucks.


----------

